# Wie viele stunden haben eure Festplatten schon auf dem Buckel?



## Rizoma (9. August 2011)

Hier mein Rekordhalter:
Fujitsu MHW2120BH 120GB mit 17094h

gefolgt von meiner 2.
Samsung HD501LJ 500GB mit 10876h




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roheed (9. August 2011)

ach du *******,^^ meine hdd kommen nicht mal zusammen auf diese werte. Echt krass....idr wechsle ich sie alle 5000h nicht weil sie schlecht sind sondern mein Rechner nicht 24/7 laufen und daher alle paar Jahre eh neue brauche


----------



## Rizoma (9. August 2011)

sind die werte so hoch ? ich halte sie eher für normal


----------



## ghostadmin (9. August 2011)

Meine Platten:
WD WD6401AALS also ne Caviar Black mit 640 GB - 12183 Stunden.
ST3500418AS also ne Seagate 7200.12 mit 500 GB - 4585 Stunden.
Samsung HD321KJ also ne T166 mit 320 GB - 14078 Stunden.

Die Samsung war mal fast ein Jahr lang nicht in Betrieb und hätte deshalb einige Stunden noch mehr drauf wenn sie so gelaufen wäre wie die WD.


----------



## Schlingel (9. August 2011)

Die aus meinem 7 Jahre alten Medion Notebook hat rund 6000 Laufstunden..


----------



## 6erPasch (9. August 2011)

Hab vor einem Jahr mal die Festplatte eines alten Fujitsu Servers ausbauen müssen... (Der zu dem Zeitpunkt schon mehrere Jahre unbenutzt in der Ecke stand)
Das war noch eine ganz alte 3,5'' Maxtor SCSI mit sagenhaften 2,1 Gb Speicher (Das waren noch Zeiten )
So weit ich mich erinnere hatte die eine Laufzeit von fast 26000 h 

Grüße


----------



## Ahnedos (9. August 2011)

Meine WD640GB hab ich jetzt seit Ende Dezember 2010, und die hat schon 4303 Laufstunden..
Dann noch eine Hitachi HDP725025GLA380 die ich seit Anfang 2009 habe; 14992 Laufstunden 
Und meine SSD, die ich zeitgleich mit der WD eingebaut habe, hat 4355 Laufstunden (Wieso hat die mehr als die WD?)

Ich denke mal, die werden noch lange, bei wunderschönen 29°C, neben einem 140er Lüfter, in meinem Corsair 800D leben


----------



## PCGHGS (9. August 2011)

*2 Jahre alt (**erst im Notebook**, **danach im F@H PC**)*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

3 Jahre alt (Reserve)*​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
1 Monat* *alt (Datengrab)*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*
2 Jahre alt** (Datengrab)*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*4 Jahre alt** (Datengrab)*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*1,5 Jahre alt (**Notebook )*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*1 Jahr alt* *(PC)*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blackout24 (9. August 2011)

Meine Festplatte ist so alt das es garkeine SMART Werte zum Auslesen gibt. Hatte man wohl damals noch nicht.
Hab das auch erst bei meinem Laptop mit Linux entdeckt, dass sowas protokolliert wird. Mein Hauptrechner
hab ich exakt 10 Jahre und 3 Monate. Täglich vielleicht 5 Stunden on gewesen.


----------



## roheed (9. August 2011)

mach doch ne "hall of fame" list auf  das interesse scheint groß zu sein


----------



## Rizoma (9. August 2011)

ne HoF ist mir zu viel Verwaltungsaufwand das überlasse ich wen anders wenn einer möchte ^^


----------



## blackout24 (9. August 2011)

Cool. Die Platte kann das doch auslesen. Hatte mal meine Ubuntu Live CD reingemacht und da die Laufwerksverwaltung genommen
wie beim Laptop. Da konnte er kein SMART Status ermitteln.

Hab jetzt mal Crystal Disk Info installiert. Naja meine Schätzung von der täglichen Uptime meines Rechners war wohl doch etwas pessimistisch oder optimistisch je nachdem. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kommt in etwa hin. Die Seagate Barracuda hab ich vielleich 1-2 Jahre später gekauft weil 60GB garned mal sooo viel sind. 

Wenigstens etwas womit mein PC noch Rekorde aufstellen kann. 

Reboots werden übrigens nicht gezählt gerade getestet.

EDIT: Hier noch die von meinem Laptop. Die Betriebsdauer von 3 Jahren also 26.280 Stunden kommt hin.
Hab den Laptop fast 24/7 an und dafür mein anderen Rechner weniger benutzt seit ich den Laptop habe.
Lass den über Nacht laufen, weil er irgendwelche Sachen macht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (9. August 2011)

WD 500GB / Programme (8Monate) : 4129h
WD 500GB / System (1.5Jahre) : 3740h
Samsung 320GB / Daten (3 Jahre) : 2331h

Muss mal meine alten Platte rauskramen 

PS: meine "Programme-Platte" lief in den letzten 8 Monaten ganze 5 Monate durch 

_edit: irgendwie scheint die wohl nicht selbst abzuschalten 
_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roheed (9. August 2011)

Und hier der beweis das es auch anderst geht 
Auszug aus meinem "only for couch surfing" laptop 

und meiner Desktop SSD...


----------



## GoldenMic (9. August 2011)

HDD(HD103SJ):
Seit Anfang Oktober im Einsatz. 
460mal eingeschaltet, 5235 Betriebsstunden

SSD(extramemory 120gb):
Seit ...öhm...April?/Mai? oder so im Einsatz.
147 mal eingeschaltet.  2167 Betriebsstunden.


----------



## Rizoma (9. August 2011)

@blackout24 das sind ja mal wirklich Hammer Betriebszeiten


----------



## blackout24 (9. August 2011)

@roheed
185 Stunden benutze ich meine am Tag 

Ich hoffe bei 50.000 Stunden bekomme ich vom Hersteller ne neue wie der eine
Mexikaner der sein Mercedes Taxi über ne Million Kilometer mit dem selben Motor getretten hat.
Der hat ne neue E Klasse dafür bekommen.


----------



## Rizoma (9. August 2011)

blackout24 schrieb:


> @roheed
> 185 Stunden benutze ich meine am Tag
> 
> Ich hoffe bei 50.000 Stunden bekomme ich vom Hersteller ne neue wie der eine
> ...


 naja ob es die noch schaffen die werden ja schon mit "Vorsicht" angegeben ^^


----------



## blackout24 (9. August 2011)

Rizoma schrieb:


> naja ob es die noch schaffen die werden ja schon mit "Vorsicht" angegeben ^^



Pff nur weil 5 Sektoren neu zugewiesen werden musste. Was daran so schlimm.
Hätte ich den so intensiv genutzt wie mein Laptop der anscheind 18 von 24 Stunden am Tag läuft im Schnitt wäre die
Platte auch schon über 65.000.

Bei 7200U/min hat meine älteste Festplatte 13.107.744.000 Umdrehung gemacht.
13 Milliarden 107 Millionen und 744 Tausend.


----------



## taks (9. August 2011)

Hier meine externe Festplatte, die bringt am meisten auf die Uhr. Über 12000h 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roheed (9. August 2011)

> @roheed
> 185 Stunden benutze ich meine am Tag



eins ist mir auch klar...die hdd wird sicherlich nicht an "Betriebsstunden" sterben


----------



## Shizophrenic (9. August 2011)

Meine 80Gb Spagate hdd hat auch schon über 19.000 Stunden.


----------



## jumpel (10. August 2011)

Hi ihr!
cooles Thema 

Wie es mich ärgert dass meine alte Maxtor gerade ausgebaut herumliegt, ich euch also keinen Screenshot zeigen kann...
HD Tune zeigte mir neulich eine "Power On Time" von 57356
-> Sind das Stunden?

Hab grade aber nochmal nachgerechnet, ist wohl doch etwas wackelig die Behauptung.
Ich hab sie Anfang 2003 gekauft, sind jetzt also ~8,5 Jahre.
57000h / 8760h = 6,5 Jahre Dauerbetrieb...
Die Kiste war mal ein kleiner Server, lief für SETI, BOINC und 4 Wochen Dauerbetrieb waren auch öfters drin. 

Sie ist jetzt wohl auch kurz vorm abnippeln. Kopiert mal mehr als 10 MB macht es "klack" und der PC friert.


----------



## Gast12348 (10. August 2011)

Hier eine meiner alten Spinpoints die noch immer im Raid laufen 
Die zweite hat fast genauso viel runter, die andere Samsung knapp 18000 ( 750GB ) 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roheed (10. August 2011)

wenn man sich hier die werte anscheint könnte man echt meinen ihr macht den rechnern nur aus, wenn ihr auf ne LAN Party geht


----------



## Gast12348 (10. August 2011)

Lanparty ? Für sowas bin ich zu alt  war ich eh noch nie, auser vieleicht zu zweit oder dritt mal ne runde zocken. 

Aber ich mach meinen Rechner in der tat selten aus, eigentlich nur wenn ich weg bzw arbeiten muss und länger als 1-2 stunden unterwegs bin. 

Aber ey ich muss sagen, seit meiner PC laufbahn mit Festplatten ( die ungefähr 92 gestartet hat ) ist mir bisher auch nur 3 mal ne platte verreckte, eine 540mb platte, weil sich ein geliebtes Dos spiel mal wieder aufhing und ich aufn Tisch gehauen hab ( tja Desktop Rechner und anfällige HDD´s ) das zweite mal ne IBM (DLTA) Deathstar, mit dem Click of Death, und danach die Austauschplatte von Hitachi ne Deathstar wieder mit dem Click of Death. 

Ansonst denke ich einer der gründe warum so selten ne platte verreckt bei mir, liegt daran das ich sie nicht am tag mit 10 neustarts strapaziere.


----------



## roheed (10. August 2011)

jo vollkommen richtig, dauerlauf ist gesünder als viele kleine "Starts" mir ist glaub auch erst eine hdd hopps gegangen aber das war selbst verschuldet (win 3.1 zeiten ^^ jung und dumm ). Aber bei ner durchlaufzeit von max. 4 jahren ist das vlt auch keiner wunder


----------



## blackout24 (10. August 2011)

Mir ist noch nie ne Platte verreckt von den 2en die ich im Rechner habe. Auch noch kein Datenverlust gehabt. Mal gespannt ob
meine neue Crucial M4 für mein neuen Rechner nach über 30K Stunden auch noch funktioniert.


----------



## tom7 (10. August 2011)

Eine meiner alten Samsung HD160JJ hat 18500 h, die andere 10000 h. Waren vor meiner SSD im Raid im Einsatz.
Meine großen Datenspeicher (1TB und 1,5TB) kommen dagegen nur auf je ca. 4000 h.

Übrigens, ein Ranking fänd ich auch cool 
Gruß


----------



## cann0nf0dder (10. August 2011)

ich habs mal im schulpraktikum (pc.klitsche) live miterlebt wie sich scsi platten eines steuerungssystems nach mehreren jahren laufzeit verabschiedet haben wegen runterfahren, der entsprechende rechner wurde runtergefahren, die bremsen haben die platter gebremst, die bremsen haben sich festgesetzt, ende 

privat hab ich 2 platte verloren, die 540mb die in meinem ersten pc verbaut war hat ohne erkennbaren anlass nach 3 tagen plötzlich headcrash gespielt, bei der anderen habe ich nen pin abgebrochen, daraufhin konnte sie kein ntfs mehr .... da sie kein ntfs mehr konnte wurde sie umgetauscht, ich hab keinen plan ob denen im support der fehlende pin aufgefallen (ist ersatz ist auf jeden fall 2 wochen später da gewesen), aber neuerstelle mit ntfs formatierte partitionen sind einfach verschwunden, ich hab den pin nen tag nachm versenden im ide stecker gefunden und war dannach viel vorsichtiger


----------



## turbosnake (10. August 2011)

Meine hat 1300 Stunden.


----------



## roheed (10. August 2011)

> Übrigens, ein Ranking fänd ich auch cool


hmm ich ja auch^^ und da ich eh schon zwei thread hier pflege würde es mir ein dritter auch nicht mehr raus reißen XD
Die frage ist halt nur, wie machen wir es mit dem Nachweis? Sollen wir uns auf einen Screenshot mit CrystalDiskInfo einigen? 

Aussagen wie ..." ich glaube" , "ich denke", "wenn mich nicht alles täuscht..." gehen halt leider nicht. Finde sie zu ungenau und ohne nachweis auch kein eintrag in die hall of fame


----------



## taks (10. August 2011)

cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> ich habs mal im schulpraktikum (pc.klitsche) live miterlebt wie sich scsi platten eines steuerungssystems nach mehreren jahren laufzeit verabschiedet haben wegen runterfahren, der entsprechende rechner wurde runtergefahren, die bremsen haben die platter gebremst, die bremsen haben sich festgesetzt, ende


 
Das ist aber normal. Hatte auch letzte Woche einen Kunden, der wegen eines Umbaus die Server runterfahren musst.
Bei wieder einschalten hatten sich zwei Platten verabschiedet.


----------



## Gast12348 (10. August 2011)

Wenn dann nur mit nachweis, ich habe, und denke usw hab ich hier im Forum schon sooo oft gelesen, naja wie in jedem anderem Forum halt auch. 

Achja hat einer ne ahnung warum CrystalDiskinfo meine neue Samsung F4 ( HD155UI ) nicht erkennt ?


----------



## Rizoma (10. August 2011)

roheed schrieb:


> hmm ich ja auch^^ und da ich eh schon zwei thread hier pflege würde es mir ein dritter auch nicht mehr raus reißen XD
> Die frage ist halt nur, wie machen wir es mit dem Nachweis? Sollen wir uns auf einen Screenshot mit CrystalDiskInfo einigen?
> 
> Aussagen wie ..." ich glaube" , "ich denke", "wenn mich nicht alles täuscht..." gehen halt leider nicht. Finde sie zu ungenau und ohne nachweis auch kein eintrag in die hall of fame


 

Jop wenn dann mit Nachweis (Screenshot) und in einen bestimmten Format das du nur Copy&Paste machen musst.

BTT: In Meiner kompletten PC Laufbahn ist mir noch nie eine Platte verreckt *auf Holz klopf*


----------



## Chopper (10. August 2011)

Die älteste ist seit circa 6-7 Monaten verbaut, die zweitälteste in etwa seit 3 Monaten, die 3TB ziemlich genau seit 2 Monaten und die SSD seit 2 Tagen. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riedochs (10. August 2011)

Bei den Platten die ich hier habe kann man noch kein Smart auslesen. SCSI 50Pin Schnittstelle, 5.25 Zoll für 2 Schächte.  War bis vor 2 Jahren im Dauereinsatz bei einem Kumpel in der Firma. Ich schau heute Abend mal auf das Produktionsdatum.

Seagate typisch keine Baudatum auf den Platten, allerdings deuten alle Dokumente die ich im Netz gefunden habe sowie die Lot Nummern mit 4097 und 4897 auf das Jahr 1997 hin. Demnach hätten die Platten ca. 105.000 Stunden Dauerbetrieb runter.


----------



## roheed (10. August 2011)

sodele jungs und mädels, ich hab dann mal einen Bestenliste thread ins leben gerufen  Über eine rege Teilnahme würde ich mich freuen.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...lw-laufzeit-hall-fame-thread.html#post3312475


mfg roheed


----------



## naddel81 (15. Juni 2015)

kann das sein ? 

[img=http://abload.de/thumb/hddweltrekordlaufzeitlnz3i.png]

177000 betriebsstunden?


----------



## hbf878 (15. Juni 2015)

naddel81 schrieb:


> kann das sein ?
> 
> [img=http://abload.de/thumb/hddweltrekordlaufzeitlnz3i.png]
> 
> 177000 betriebsstunden?



177000 Stunden = 20,2 Jahre
Es handelt sich bei der Platte um ein SATA-Gerät. SATA gibt es frühestens seit 2000, das spezifische Modell vom Screenshot seit schätzungsweise 2004 oder später.
Da stimmt also möglicherweise was nicht.


----------



## Knogle (15. Juni 2015)

Siehe hier




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Imperat0r (15. Juni 2015)

Meine HDD von Hitachi mit 1 TB hatte 3857 Betriebsstunden und Crystal DiskInfo hatte auch Vorsicht angezeigt "Wiederzugewiesene Sektoren" .

Wurde durch eine 500 GB SSD getasucht


----------



## Domi_Bal (15. Juni 2015)

Hier sind die Daten meiner 3 Festplatten




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruss Dominik


----------



## hbf878 (15. Juni 2015)

Domi_Bal schrieb:


> Hier sind die Daten meiner 3 Festplatten


Hier ist der passende Thread dazu.


----------

